# fin selection



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

split fin or not. what would you buy and why. I am a big guy with strong legs and my wife is small so what are the pros and cons to fins? Thanks


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't tried splits, but they say you get more thrust with less effort.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All though the old scuba pro jet fins were designed in the late 60's they are still one of the strongest fins on the market. However you will need strong legs to opperate for any length of time. I have settled down to the Atomic split fins for ease of use, no leg cramping.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i myself dont like split fins, but that is just my own opinion.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

ask evensplit he helped me pick mine out. he can explain it all very easily.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For spearfishing, I do not like split fins. For regualar moving about looking at wrecks, I like split fins. Split fins technically give you more thrust with less effort, but still do not give you more thrust if you have the leg power to move a regualar fin. I have had to give chase of a fish sometimes when split fins would have not give me the thrust I needed to track it down before it disappeared.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah, the split fin discussion has made it to the home front...:letsdrink

First of all,all split fins are not created equal. The Atomics and the Apollo's were the first true designed from the start split fins, and most of the rest are loose copies of them. Seeing the amazing popularity in the new design, some companies took existing fins and put a split in them and called them split fins (these are the models you see for $99).They don't work, and some of them are so bad that it's funny -unless you're the one that paid $99 for them.

Split fins require a slightly different kick - not as wide as you use with traditional fins. You can use the same old kick you've been using, and they'll work fine, but to really get the full performance out of them you've got to modify it a bit.

Split fins take some getting used to because they provide little feedback - they create little resistance on the kick, and to those that have been using traditional blade style fins (especially rockets or jets) it feels like they're not getting any power from them. This is why most of the scoffers say they don't like them.."they don't have any power"...

The true split fins (atomic and apollo)provide excellent speed and power. I've used them for many years now, in all situations, and have not wished for anything else. Whether towing rescue students through the surf, kicking upcurrent in rivers, pulling a boat to shore, or trying to catch the AJ that swam off with the stringer, they've provided the speed and power I've needed.

There are a few Tech divers thatdon't like them while wearingdoubles because they're more difficult to frog kick and scull with, but there are some that say they're fine - I don't dotech dives, so I'll have to trust their call.

Leg cramps, and sore knees and ankles are not an issue with split fins - the lack of resistance makes the split much more forgiving on the body - so much so that the Navyhas beenevaluating them for use by spec ops and rescue swimmers. 

If you'd like to try a pair of Atomic Splits, come on by the shop next time you're headed out, you cantry mine.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim,

What is this kick modification that you speak of. Because I am in the crowd that didn't like them because of the lack of thrust when I tried them. Maybe I didn't move my legs to the right music or something.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

the kick modification that Jim is refering to is a shorter versionof the traditional scissor kick with a little more ankle control to it. The traditional scissor kick is a wide sweeping kick (like you are swimming free style). When you are swimming with a good split fin, the side rails of the fin give it the stability, and prevent the fin from over flexing. Good quality split fins should not bend greater than 45 degrees frontto back when kicking, so to get the full power out of the fin when horizontally planed out you should not have to kick any further than the top of you tank to the bottom of your chest roughly. 

Atomics website has some really good info on the split fin, i.e. how they work and why. They also have a quicktime video that you can watch on this page that shows you what a split fin looks like when it is kicked.

http://www.atomicaquatics.com/splitfin2.html


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I prefer the scuba pro jet fins.I use the extra large size. I do a bit of cave diving/tech divingand split fins can cause line entanglement and silt outs which we need to avoid.


----------



## mattkinz (May 8, 2008)

Prior to splits, there was the various paddle fins, difficult to move in water and cause cramps. The guys and gals at Rodale's now seem to prefer the split fins. 



Some years ago, I saw an ad for Force fins that were like splits but preceded them and were advertised to try for 30 days and full money back if not satisfied. I was .,and am on my 2ndset. google search force fins to see the site. There a re a number of types now. MOst divers I think would prefer the force fin pro model as they are stiffer than original. I cannot vouch for the other models.



People either hate them or love them. If the company still has the 30 day trial offer, you may want to try some as I think they are similar to splits in that they move a lot easier but you can move about as fast. They are unique and a lot of divers will not consider as they look so strange compared to most conceptions of how fins are supposed to look. They look so weird. no toe pocket . toes stick out of an open midfoot piece of urethane. They scratch but are almost indestructible( I lost one after a dive). I have not had the chance to try splits but sould like to sometime. mk


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim...I would really like to take you up on that offer of trying yours out. After Rich explaining the concept to me, and the difference between brands (Atomic having the stiffer rails to give them proper power), I am really considering them. My Mares Quatro Avantis have been great so far, but any upgrade that saves me effort is a good thing.

Was your offer to lend yours out only to Knot a Yat and other "good" paying customers? Or could I try em too!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, you can use mine, but i'm going to have to hold some form of collateral.:moon


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

Great info. I won a pair last year in a tournament and was considering selling them. Maybe I will give them a try.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Rich!

Hmmm...collateral.....I'll have to think aout that:doh


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/8/2008)*Hey Jim...I would really like to take you up on that offer of trying yours out. After Rich explaining the concept to me, and the difference between brands (Atomic having the stiffer rails to give them proper power), I am really considering them. My Mares Quatro Avantis have been great so far, but any upgrade that saves me effort is a good thing.
> 
> Was your offer to lend yours out only to Knot a Yat and other "good" paying customers? Or could I try em too!




I'll be happy to let you try them out.


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

What is the opinions on the Aeris Velocity XP split fins?

Skip


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *guesswork (5/9/2008)*What is the opinions on the Aeris Velocity XP split fins?
> 
> Skip


I have tried the Oceanic version of the fin, and honestly they're pretty bad.We haven't been able to find anyone that likes them. We've got a pair here at MBT that you're welcome to try if you'd like.

When it comes to the Split Fins, the Atomics or Apollos are the best bet. If you're not wanting to spend that much, I'd recommend going with a good quality traditional paddle fin instead of one of the lower priced splits. The Oceanic VIPER is a good choice at under $100.


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

I have tried the Oceanic version of the fin, and honestly they're pretty bad.We haven't been able to find anyone that likes them. We've got a pair here at MBT that you're welcome to try if you'd like.

When it comes to the Split Fins, the Atomics or Apollos are the best bet. If you're not wanting to spend that much, I'd recommend going with a good quality traditional paddle fin instead of one of the lower priced splits. The Oceanic VIPER is a good choice at under $100.[/quote]



OK, thanks


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been using the SCUBAPro Twin Jets for a couple years and find them very effective. I upgraded from a regular blade fin and find I get less fatigue in my legs and have never cramped while using them. Speed and power have never been an issue with me, and they have been fine in some fairly stiff currents. SCUBAPro has a newer split design out now, but I have not tried them.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you like those "Force Fins" the cheapest I say on their web site is $189.00 and went up to $786.25. Those should be the best out there



> *mattkinz (5/7/2008)*Prior to splits, there was the various paddle fins, difficult to move in water and cause cramps. The guys and gals at Rodale's now seem to prefer the split fins.
> 
> Some years ago, I saw an ad for Force fins that were like splits but preceded them and were advertised to try for 30 days and full money back if not satisfied. I was .,and am on my 2ndset. google search force fins to see the site. There a re a number of types now. MOst divers I think would prefer the force fin pro model as they are stiffer than original. I cannot vouch for the other models.
> 
> People either hate them or love them. If the company still has the 30 day trial offer, you may want to try some as I think they are similar to splits in that they move a lot easier but you can move about as fast. They are unique and a lot of divers will not consider as they look so strange compared to most conceptions of how fins are supposed to look. They look so weird. no toe pocket . toes stick out of an open midfoot piece of urethane. They scratch but are almost indestructible( I lost one after a dive). I have not had the chance to try splits but sould like to sometime. mk


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW those Force Fins are very interesting to say the least. I found them for $129 at 123scuba.com not a bad price it they work like advertised. Funny looking but I want functiolality not looks.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i have a pair of the atomics and after the first dive with them i took them back because i didn't feel the power. Fritz told me to just hold onto them and dive with them 3 or four more times and then he would take them back. i did what they said and adjusted my kick to short quick kicks. i didnt beleive it but everythiing they said was true about those fins is. i gained speed,and lost the pain in my knees andcramping i would get from over excersion. i have been able to fight current the same if not a little better. i agree with bmoore that it is easier to get youre shock cord tangled in them if youre like me and dont stone every fish you shoot. other than that i am now very happyno-one at MBT let me return my fins

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *guesswork (5/9/2008)*What is the opinions on the Aeris Velocity XP split fins?
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




We carry the Velocity Split at Bay Breeze, and compared to my ScubaPro Gorillas they are a Breeze (pun intended). Just come on down and try them out, we have a pair on the rental line.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I also have the atomics. I agree with all the advantages stated by others. The reason tech divers are not big fans (in my opinion) is that the split fin does not give you the precise control of a traditional (high quality) fin. With the traditional fin you can make subtle adjustments in your position with slight movements of your ankle or leg. The most vocal people about this seem to be people that are heavily into photography or cave diving that want to adjust their position relative to a stationary object with just a twitch of the ankle. Since the splits don't give you that same resistance you may have to move more and there by that fish you were going to snap a photo of spooks or you get to close to that silt floor. I do miss the precise control but I definately don't miss the leg strain, cramps and additional air I was using powering around with traditional fins. Just one more point to consider.


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

Force fins are the way to go. No knees hurting and fewer cramps. You can wear them with or without dive boots and can walk in them much easier while out of water.

Just tossing in my two cents worth!

Dive safe:letsdrink


----------

